

Workout Regimen for in shape hackers - moatsandhackers

I've been working out for the past 3 months now and have made some progress but want to gain more muscle. My current regimen is 120 crunches, 100 push ups, and 40 chin ups 5 times a week as well as 50 body squats 3 times a week for legs. Can any one suggest any improvements for my regimen? I've also been thinking of using creatine what do you guys think? Thanks!
======
nycs
you won't gain muscle doing crunches and pushups. your two best options are
either joining a gym and doing a proper routine, or find ways to add weight to
bodyweight exercises. creatine won't do much for you. make sure to eat a lot
of calories and get your protein.

